# i gronxa que gronxaràs



## Azzurra

Hola de nuevo...
"Em vaig asseure en un balancí,* i gronxa que gronxaràs*". ¿Qué significa? ¿Podría traducirlo con el equivalente de "no tener más remedio que mecerme"? Grazie...


----------



## ivanovic77

No. "Gronxa que gronxaràs" significa que "se meció una y otra vez".


----------



## Valtiel

ivanovic77 said:


> No. "Gronxa que gronxaràs" significa que "se meció una y otra vez".


 

Exactamente.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Creo que en castellano se utiliza la fórmula "verbo + que te + verbo", no? En este caso, quizás suene un poco raro, supongo que sería "mece que te meces". Es para dar una idea de repetición.


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Creo que en castellano se utiliza la fórmula "verbo + que te + verbo", no? En este caso, quizás suene un poco raro, supongo que sería "mece que te meces". Es para dar una idea de repetición.


 
Hola Betu:

Sí, en castellano es más común la fórmula que apuntas, pero yo diría que es más natural decir "mece que te mece", con los dos verbos iguales.

Salut i bon Nadal per a tothom.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola Betu:
> 
> Sí, en castellano es más común la fórmula que apuntas, pero yo diría que es más natural decir "mece que te mece", con los dos verbos iguales.
> 
> Salut i bon Nadal per a tothom.
> 
> Ant



Tienes toda la razón, Ant, se me han mezclado las dos construcciones! Gracias por la corrección. 

Bon Nadal i bon any!


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias, ahora entiendo la frase... Una cosita más: ¿qué registro tiene esta costrucción? ¿Es coloquial o una expresión estándard? (os lo pregunto porque tampoco sé si lo es la traducción al español... ) Gracias...


----------



## Antpax

Azzurra said:


> Gracias, ahora entiendo la frase... Una cosita más: ¿qué registro tiene esta costrucción? ¿Es coloquial o una expresión estándard? (os lo pregunto porque tampoco sé si lo es la traducción al español... ) Gracias...


 
Hola:

En catalán no te lo puedo asegurar, pero en castellano yo diría que es más bien coloquial.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## jmx

Azzurra said:


> Gracias, ahora entiendo la frase... Una cosita más: ¿qué registro tiene esta costrucción? ¿Es coloquial o una expresión estándard? (os lo pregunto porque tampoco sé si lo es la traducción al español... ) Gracias...


A mí esta construcción, tanto en catalán como en castellano, me parece especialmente propia de los cuentos para niños... o sea que es literaria y coloquial a la vez, pero tampoco especialmente común. Bueno, esa es mi percepción.


----------



## Azzurra

Muchas gracias a los dos 
Esa intuición de los cuentos para niños encaja perfectamente 
Fins aviat!


----------



## nurifran

es una expresion coloquial pero no especificamente para niños. Incluso en prensa se utiliza....
digo yo que en vez de mecer se podría utilizar también "columpiar" no?
heheh


----------

